# New scroll saw pieces



## jonluv (20 Feb 2014)

A couple of bits using Hawk Ultra226 , not yet finished but used as trial for inside cuts something I rarely do as partially sighted

Like the soft start of the saw gives me time to get my brain in gear

Thanks to Graham for advice


----------



## Grahamshed (20 Feb 2014)

They look pretty good to me.


----------



## toesy (20 Feb 2014)

Very well cut, look spot on


----------



## ChrisR (20 Feb 2014)

Also looks good to me. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## smoggy49 (20 Feb 2014)

like those jonluv look a little art deco, have that theme in some of the furniture I've made for my lounge. Ill have to look out for some patterns! well cut though.
Chas


----------



## Grayo (20 Feb 2014)

If I ever get to be as good as that I'll be very happy. Nice work well done.


----------



## cowboy682 (21 Feb 2014)

jonluv very good nice cuts will be looking forward to seeing more of your works =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bodgerbaz (21 Feb 2014)

Nice to see you getting to grips with the new saw John. Fine bit of scrolling and I particularly like the second Art Deco one. Cutting parallel lines, like the 'ring' around the outside, really shows up if there is a tender to wander. Yours, however, look parallel and cut to a high standard. Very well done.


----------



## martinka (21 Feb 2014)

The one in the second pic is amazing, and very well cut indeed.


----------



## jonluv (21 Feb 2014)

Thank you all for the encouragement


John


----------



## Dai_The_Eye (21 Feb 2014)

Hello Jonluv, Ive recently joined this forum and also sight impaired. Haven't yet bought a machine but keen to purchase. Do you have any suggestions/ hints from the sight issue side?

David


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Feb 2014)

Jonluv you have my admiration for your projects,you say that you have impaired vision.I would have been proud to have cut the second one,our sight we sometimes take for granted ,and with seeing the two posts on here brings me back to reality.

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Feb 2014)

David a very warm welcome to the BEST place you could come to for advice,I am sure that you will get fixed up in the near future.Look forward to being of some help in the months to come.


Bryan


----------



## jonluv (21 Feb 2014)

Hi David 
Welcome to the forum
On the sight issue I made a magnifier from an A4 page reader 99p from Ebay glued to an old anglepoise lamp from a charity shop this helps a lot but I also raised the back of the saw ( my delta) 6 inches off the bench so I look straight down, I hav'nt done this with the new machine but think I will have to something.
My main problem is with having sight in just one eye when everything goes"hazy" I have to stop cutting and do something else for a bit.
Blade fitting can be a bit iffy but the Delta has a lever for the top blade and the most strange bit of kit you have ever seen for the bottom clamp which you feel your way in. The new saw has thumbscrews but the bottom clamp is positioned on the saw a bit like an updated Hegner slot

I think I know that some stuff I just can't do but I cheat and mainly do Intarsia ,segmentation and big stand up jigsaws along with names and plaques. allI do it make the plans bigger than they should be and this makes them much easier to cut. 

But I think the main thing is to enjoy what you make and better stil if others enjoy it things can't get much better

John


----------



## bassethound (21 Feb 2014)

John i really think those are great ! I did The second one ages ago but afraid it ended up junk compared to yours, and i had perfect sight then, although it is starting to go a bit now ! good luck with the new saw and keep showing the work you do. 

Regards 
Ted .......


----------



## Dai_The_Eye (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks John, eager to get started... May be a case of counting fingers on the way in, then on the way out!!

Just made a dolls house for my wife and fancy trying something more intricate and smaller.


----------



## bodgerbaz (22 Feb 2014)

Despite wearing glasses for everyday use I use one of these fluorescent magnifiers for all my scroll work. They are invaluable and with the magnification you can follow the lines when cutting soooo much better. On occasions when I've deviated from the lines when cutting, I've then looked at the work without the magnifier and it looks fine.

If anything happened to mine I'd go straight out and buy another one . . . . that's how good they are :wink:


----------



## karfeef (22 Feb 2014)

Damn I hope I get half as good, just making really bad holes atm :sad:

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## martinka (22 Feb 2014)

bodgerbaz":3g1fmnl0 said:


> Despite wearing glasses for everyday use I use one of these fluorescent magnifiers for all my scroll work. They are invaluable and with the magnification you can follow the lines when cutting soooo much better. On occasions when I've deviated from the lines when cutting, I've then looked at the work without the magnifier and it looks fine.
> 
> If anything happened to mine I'd go straight out and buy another one . . . . that's how good they are :wink:



I had one of those same magnifiers which I'd inherited from my mother, but the plastic turned to dust and it fell apart. Instead of buying another, I bought one of the head magnifiers and wished I'd bought one years ago. It immediately got so much use that I bought another to keep in the house. Best tenner I ever spent. Well, actually, I've spent a tenner on better things, but this is a family forum.


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2014)

:shock:


----------



## toesy (23 Feb 2014)

martinka":3ir2531f said:


> I had one of those same magnifiers which I'd inherited from my mother, but the plastic turned to dust and it fell apart. Instead of buying another, I bought one of the head magnifiers and wished I'd bought one years ago. It immediately got so much use that I bought another to keep in the house. Best tenner I ever spent. Well, actually, I've spent a tenner on better things, but this is a family forum.



Just ordered a couple of sets, one for me and one for the Mrs - hope it fits her head and makes mine bigger and hope my one fits mine and makes her b***s bigger... lots of fun ahead me thinks....


----------

